# Rosewood Shepherds



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about this breeder or their dogs: 

Rosewood Shepherds Minneapolis MN Inver Grove Heights German Shepherd Puppies Puppy 

They have puppies available now for $1500. They answered my request about having puppies, but I asked to see images of the parent dogs, but haven't heard since. Just wondering if anyone had any info on them good or bad. Thanks for the help.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I can't tell you anything, except that I saw Ch. Rosewood's English Channel at our club's specialty last year - he went Best of Breed...


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

American lines, seems like a small operation.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

There's a few pups on that page that are :wub:


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> American lines, seems like a small operation.


Would this be a breeder you all feel we could purchase a companion German Shepherd from? This will not be a dog we plan to show, breed, or put to serious work.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The website says "call" for more information. Did you call her?

Bo also runs a small t-shirt business from her home, so she is busy. I would try calling her.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

If I was looking for a pet, I would get a dog from her.


----------



## meldleistikow (Oct 24, 2011)

I will PM you about them


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

MN GSD Fan said:


> Would this be a breeder you all feel we could purchase a companion German Shepherd from? This will not be a dog we plan to show, breed, or put to serious work.


Yes. American showlines make wonderful pets. IMO they are more laid back than other lines. Based on the website, if I was looking for a dog from these lines, I would consider this breeder. Best to call them.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Andaka said:


> The website says "call" for more information. Did you call her?
> 
> Bo also runs a small t-shirt business from her home, so she is busy. I would try calling her.


No I didn't call her yet, but I'll do that today.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

meldleistikow said:


> I will PM you about them


Thank you...I'll watch for your PM


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

PatchonGSD said:


> Yes. American showlines make wonderful pets. IMO they are more laid back than other lines. Based on the website, if I was looking for a dog from these lines, I would consider this breeder. Best to call them.


That is what we have heard, but having only had 1 German Shepherd I figured I would come to you all for further advice. I appreciate all your help/opinions.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

These are american lines and definitely not my cup of tea. I can't stand the over angulated skinny look, but I'm sure they are low drive, hence good for a family pet. Be sure to ask for titles and OFA results on the parents.

If you are looking at american lines, you should check in with the GSD club and get info on breeders in the area.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Regional Clubs - Midwest


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You could even go to the GSD club and see their dogs. It's always better to see the dogs before you decide what you want. They meet every Fri evening at the Animal Inn in Lake Elmo.


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Well after some advice on this board and other research we have decided to get a male GSD puppy from this breeder. We spoke with her on the phone a couple times and visited her, her adult dogs, and her puppies last weekend. She was very knowledgeable and helpful in answering our questions/concerns. Her dogs were great looking and their temperament was even better. The puppies won't be ready for about 3 weeks so until then we'll be busy getting the house ready for a new puppy. Our current GSD is 9 years old so it's been a while since we had a puppy...time to get researching training methods again. Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Are the parents OFA'd?


----------



## MN GSD Fan (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes based on the advice we heard from this board we made sure they were. Thank you.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congratulations on your new puppy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations.


----------



## Gregc (Aug 10, 2012)

Good luck with your new pup! You're going to love him!!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

congrats on your new puppy and we insist on pictures !!!


----------



## organic (Apr 17, 2015)

Bo is an amazing breeder! She can be shy at first, but we met the parents when we first met our puppy (our dog was too young to come home on the first visit). She is a small operation, but that way she can breed a few excellent litters a year. 
We've had our dog from her for 4 years. Absolutely healthy, wonderful, and amazing dog.
Highly recommend!!!


----------



## HarrietHouse (Jul 11, 2013)

We have our male GSD from here. He's a Long Coat and just such a great family dog. He's pretty protective though and was the only pup in the litter that actually fetched a ball when she threw it, and retrieved it. It makes it really fun to play with him, but he definitely likes his jobs. I think he knows about 12 different tricks now because I love to challenge him mentally. People joke he's a circus dog, but he LOVES it. 

I'd love to hear about more people that got their dogs from this breeder. Ours loved to greet people at the door up until 1yr. old - then instead of thinking they were here for his play time, he started thinking they were coming to kill us all. Nothing really initiated that, but we've definitely had to always put him away when guests come over - especially those that don't like dogs, he's never met before or have kids. He just sees kids as mini strangers even though he was super socialized to them newborn - 16yrs old as a puppy. 

Outside of the house and his property, he's a gem (although I still think he gets way too excitable around children) and man after he turned 2yrs. old he's turned into a cuddler. He's 2.5yrs. old now.


----------

